# Personal trainers in Sharjah



## LONGGOOD BYE

I am looking for personal trainer not with a club [Man or woman] I am a man ,but I do not care as long as you are good. I am not looking for somebody that is just going to come and count you have to to be able to do the things with me.

If you are out there please PM me and we can talk.

Thanks


----------



## xchaos777

PM me. I know a guy that's exactly what you probably want. Not sure if he will travel to Sharjah, but you can ask him.


----------

